

Top Tech Events in Austin TX, October 2010  - gdltec
http://austintechgeeks.com/2010/09/26/top-tech-events-in-austin-october-2010/

======
dimarco
There is also the Austin Javascript meetup that @getify puts together. Anybody
else planning on going?

------
gdltec
Cool, I am following him now on Twitter.

